# Where would you go?



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

philadendron said:


> I've got a trip planned to Tahoe for December 2nd, but based on Squaw's weather blog it doesn't seem like there will be much going on there. I'm thinking of changing my trip to SLC, since Solitude seems to already have gotten some good snow. If you could go anywhere near a major airport (Wolf Creek doesn't work for me) on those days, where would you go? Thanks.


No question Brighton and Solitude are both worth riding right now and should get another 5-8 on Friday, see my video of Brighton in the GoPro editing thread floating around to get an idea.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDRoIkwetZ8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> No question Brighton and Solitude are both worth riding right now and should get another 5-8 on Friday, see my video of Brighton in the GoPro editing thread floating around to get an idea.
> 
> BrightonFinal.mp4 - YouTube


I loved Brighton the last time I was there, what lifts are open now?


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

you can change tickets that easily?
i'm in a similar quandry now - but due to the way i got the flight and going with a group - don't think i have the same flexibility. =(


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

Well my wife and I booked using our Southwest points, so I'm assuming I'd just change and pay the going rate for wherever I want to go. Haven't confirmed, though. What airline are you flying?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

philadendron said:


> I loved Brighton the last time I was there, what lifts are open now?


Everything except the far edges so Western Express and Mille are still closed :-( with no estimate from Brighton as to when they'll open but hopefully soon, tempted to go hike that shit.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Everything except the far edges so Western Express and Mille are still closed :-( with no estimate from Brighton as to when they'll open but hopefully soon, tempted to go hike that shit.


Remember they haven't done any avy control on any of those areas. They might look good and safe but no control work has been done.


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

philadendron said:


> Well my wife and I booked using our Southwest points, so I'm assuming I'd just change and pay the going rate for wherever I want to go. Haven't confirmed, though. What airline are you flying?


Flying united/us/whatever u wanna call them...


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

I just checked Southwest and even though prices are higher now I should be able to change. I was able to login to my account to find that out.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

snowvols said:


> Remember they haven't done any avy control on any of those areas. They might look good and safe but no control work has been done.


Understood but allot of the stuff on Mille(Skiers left) is under 33' and should be pretty safe right?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

The terrain is rather convex with blind rollers. Those rollers will be above 33 and milly is just super rocky. Also just since there are tracks doesn't mean it is safe since there are hidden points in the snow that anchor it and you could trigger one of those areas. Also don't boot on the skinner :laugh:


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Understood but allot of the stuff on Mille(Skiers left) is under 33' and should be pretty safe right?


That's what Jamie Pierre thought...


too soon?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Not funny. Stuff Jamie was on was way steeper and the shallower snow pack let loose. You won't really find that type of terrain where HWD is talking about riding but there are still those rollers that could slide easily since we have the persistant slab still. I am anxious to get out Saturday and dig a few pits around BCC and see how that weak layer is looking.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

snowvols said:


> Not funny. Stuff Jamie was on was way steeper and the shallower snow pack let loose. You won't really find that type of terrain where HWD is talking about riding but there are still those rollers that could slide easily since we have the persistant slab still. I am anxious to get out Saturday and dig a few pits around BCC and see how that weak layer is looking.


Oh man do you need a split to go where your going to dig would love to tag along if it's hikable terrain and I wouldn't be in the way

shit , forgot I'm on call this weekend oh well at least I'm not going to miss a powder day :-( hope to ride Friday especially if we get some snow


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I am supposed to go splittin with some guys off of split.com If that falls through I can let you know though and we can poke around. The snowpack is still rather shallow so you could probably boot pack around if you wanted to.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

snowvols said:


> I am supposed to go splittin with some guys off of split.com If that falls through I can let you know though and we can poke around. The snowpack is still rather shallow so you could probably boot pack around if you wanted to.


No worries man I'm on call anyways and don't want to slow you down and boot out the skin tracks, hopeing atleast a few inches of fresh so I can get out and atleast take a few laps Friday morning.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Powder Mountain is the most realistic and best option for someone under 21 (or 25, I'm not sure what it is). Biggest place in the U.S. (North America I think).


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe including their cat skiing. But I'm pretty sure they only have around ~2,000 lift served acres. Vail & Canyons are definitely larger.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I know that it's 8,000 over all. I'm not sure what lift serviceable is though. I think it is around 2,000 though. But if I'm going out west, I'm definitely hiking. It's part of the experience to me.

Edit: Ya, it's 2,800 

http://powdermountain.com/en/the-mountains/mountain-statistics/ 

I'm thinking maybe solitude too.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I know that it's 8,000 over all. I'm not sure what lift serviceable is though. I think it is around 2,000 though. But if I'm going out west, I'm definitely hiking. It's part of the experience to me.
> 
> Edit: Ya, it's 2,800
> 
> ...


Honeycomb canyon has some pretty awesome hole to terrain after you get off the lift at the summit


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Since you're going on the Dec.2 weekend, why not pick a sick hill that is opening on that weekend, and guarantee yourself tits deep pow?


----------

